# Beckhoff KL 2722 Triac



## baerle9001 (27 Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
habe zur Steuerung meiner Rollos KL2722 Klemmen (gegeneinander verriegelte Triacs) genutzt. Jetzt habe ich auf den Ausgängen im ungeschalteten Zustand 74 Volt anliegen. Wenn ich einen Ausgang schalte, dann liegen auf diesem 230 Volt an und auf dem nichtgeschalteten trotzdem wieder die 74 Volt. Als Einspeiseklemme nutze ich eine KL 9160.
Hatte schon mal jemand dieses Problem?
Achja, habe es mit und ohne PE versucht, und zwischen PE und Ausgang liegen auch 74 Volt an.
An den Powerkontakten liegen 230 Volt an, egal ob N oder PE.
Ein defektes Bauteil könnte man ausschliessen, weil ich 15 Triacs in 3 Gruppen zu je 5 Stück jeweils über eine KL 9160 speise.


----------



## edison (28 Dezember 2007)

Hast du mal mit einem Duspol gemessen, oder mit angeklemmten Motor?
Dann sollten sich die 74V in luft auflösen. (Zusammenbrechen)


----------



## baerle9001 (28 Dezember 2007)

Mit dem Dus hab ichs noch nicht versucht, aber mit angeklemmten Motor - und auch da sind die 74 Volt da.


----------



## edison (28 Dezember 2007)

Dann ist der Motor in Endlage, somit hat der Endschalter abgeschaltet und der Widerstand des Motors geht gegen unendlich.
Nimm besser einen Duspol als ein Multimeter um die Spannungsfreiheit festzustellen.


----------



## baerle9001 (29 Dezember 2007)

Hab das Problem selbst in den Griff bekommen. Das Problem ist daß ein Triac ja  nicht komplett trennt. Somit hab ich tatsächlich bei nicht geschaltetem Ausgang bei angeklemmten Motor noch fast 50 Volt anliegen. Hab jetzt zum Test einen Schütz hinter den Triac gehängt und schalte mit diesem den Schütz und versorge mit dem selben Ausgang den Motor - und siehe da: Es funzt. Habs dann mit verschiedenen Wiederständen versucht bis 20kOHM aber da war nix zu machen. Die Antriebsmotoren von Becker sind anscheinend gegen diese Spannung allergisch.
Also Merken: Die Kombi KL2722 mit Becker-Antrieben könnte Probleme geben.
Ich berichte dann wie ich das Problem auf billigste Art und Weise lösen konnte.
Wenn jemand eine günstige Alternative weiss möge er berichten.
Achja, die Lösung mit den Widerständen ist nix -> die Dinger werden Sauheiss und ausserdem fressen sie permanent Strom!!!!!!!!

gesteuerte Grüsse

baerle


----------



## edison (29 Dezember 2007)

> die Dinger werden Sauheiss und ausserdem fressen sie permanent Strom!!!!!!!!


Du kannst diese 50V mit einem Widerstand belasten?
Wieviel?

Ich denke, das wäre einen Anruf bei Beckhoff wert.


----------



## baerle9001 (30 Dezember 2007)

ich hab zwischen N und A1 zwei 20kOHM Widerstände eingehängt, also 10kOHM und dann nur einen und selbst da fiel die Spannung nicht so weit ab daß der Motor lief. Das Problem bei Becker Motoren ist warscheinlich daß sie zu Intellegent sind. Wenn man auf beiden L´s Spannung legt kann man die Endlagen neu bestimmen. Nach einigen Auf´s und Ab´s (weiss nicht genau wie viele) weiss er die Endlagen. Doch wenn auch nur geringe Spannung (sind 74 Volt gering???) anliegt geht der Antrieb in eine Art "Programmiermodus" - und dann fährt da auch nix. Leider finde ich auf der Beckhoff-Seite nix obs da auch gegeneinander verriegelte Relais gibt. Auf die Verriegelung will ich halt nicht verzichten da sonst das Problem mit Spannung auf zwei Phasen auftreten könnte und die Endlagen verloren gehen.
Da wär noch was: Wenn der Motor nach unten fährt und keine Endlage gelernt hat, rollt er sich ab und rückwärts wieder auf und dann gibts ein mechanisches Problem mit Rollokasten und Rollopanzer:???::???::???:

Noch ein Tip für Beckerantriebsbenutzer (was für ein Wort?!)
Wenn man sich nach dem verklemmen nicht sicher ist - denn Rollo ein Viertel nach unten fahren und dann wieder nach oben bis er selbst abschaltet - dann kann man ihn nach unten fahren ohne dass er sich rückwärts wieder aufrollt!!!!


----------



## edison (30 Dezember 2007)

Danke für den Hinweis.
Da wär ich auch drauf reingefallen.

Ich denke, Du wirst nicht drum herum kommen, Relais dazwischen zu schalten.
Die Elektronik in den Motoren ist zu empfindlich
Evtl. kannst Du ja Die Klemmen für etwas anderes einsetzen und für die Motore normale DOs nehmen, das kommt wohl günstiger.

Ich habe bei mir ein paar HV Halogenspots in der Decke gegen LEDs ausgetauscht.
Das klappt mit den Dimmern auch nicht - ohne Sollwert gehen die LEDs wieder an und erst wieder aus, wenn ich den Dimmer vom Netz nehme.
Also ganz ähnliches Problem wie bei Dir.
Einen Widerstand parallel zu betreiben hab ich aber noch nicht versucht.
20k scheint mir auch zu wenig - das sind 2,6w!
Da wär ja schon ein Hochlastwiderstand fällig.
Ich werds mal mit 220k versuchen - das ist ca 1/4 W


----------



## baerle9001 (2 Januar 2008)

Hab heute mit Beckhoff telefoniert, das mit den 74 Volt sollte nicht sein - mehr weiss ich momentan noch nicht.
Halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Martin555 (11 Januar 2008)

Die Rollläden von www.roma.de funktionieren prächtig mit den KL2722. 10 Stück können direkt hinter eine Einspeiseklemme gehängt werden, passt gerade gut für die 10 A Belastbarkeit.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## baerle9001 (10 Februar 2008)

*Falsche Kombi*

hola mitanand,

anscheinend funktioniert die Kombination Becker Antrieb und KL2722 nicht. Die Becker müssen potentialfrei geschaltet werden, sonst is nix mit Dunkel machen!!!
Hab jetzt die Busklemmen gegen KL2602 (2A Relais) ausgetauscht. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen - ich hab jetzt keine gegenseitige Verriegelung der Ausgänge mehr. Doch die Ausgänge sind eh Softwaremässig in den FB´s verriegelt.
Also merken: --->Becker Antriebe + KL2722=


----------



## Oberchefe (16 Februar 2008)

Die Verriegelung brauchst Du normalerweise nicht, der Motor ist ja "intelligent", da darf nichts passieren, auch wenn "Auf" und "Ab" gleichzeitig anliegen.


----------



## Meisterzunge (6 November 2012)

Hi,

mir ist beim Verdrahten meines Schaltschranks gerade aufgefallen dass ich keine KL9160-Klemme habe - die ist wahrscheinlich Voraussetzung für Jalousie-Module KL2722!? 

Dann bestelle ich noch so ein Modul dazu.

Wie mache ich das dann mit den 24V potentialen für meine anderen Module?
> Zuerst die SPS, dann alle 24V-Module, dann KL9160, dann die Jalousie-Module dahinter?

Und zur 50V-Geisterspannung:
Ist das Zwangsweise so dass ich bei den KL2722-Modulen diese Spannung anliegen habe?
Ich möchte die KL2722-Module behalten, aber auch keinen Lösuch "hin-fuschen"...

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## MSB (6 November 2012)

Meisterzunge schrieb:


> Wie mache ich das dann mit den 24V potentialen für meine anderen Module?
> > Zuerst die SPS, dann alle 24V-Module, dann KL9160, dann die Jalousie-Module dahinter?


Entweder so, oder mit weiteren Einspeiseklemmen z.B. 9100 oder 9110 dann nach den 230V wieder 24V einspeisen.



Meisterzunge schrieb:


> Und zur 50V-Geisterspannung:
> Ist das Zwangsweise so dass ich bei den KL2722-Modulen diese Spannung anliegen habe?
> Ich möchte die KL2722-Module behalten, aber auch keinen Lösuch "hin-fuschen"..


Fakt ist, das diese Klemmen laut Beckhoff-Angabe bis zu 1,5mA Leckstrom haben, je nach angeschlossener Last kann sich da auch eine mehr oder minder große Spannung ergeben,
ob das bei deinen Antrieben ein Problem darstellt, verrät dir im Idealfall das Datenblatt des Antriebs-Herstellers.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## KingHelmer (6 November 2012)

Hi,

wegen der mechanischen Verriegelung der Relais gegeneinander:

Wieso nutzt du keine Relais (oder Schütze) mit zwei potentialfreien Wechslern?
Es ist hier dann auch eine mechanische Verrieglung über den Öffnerkontakt des jeweiligen anderen Relais möglich.
Ein Öffner öffnet ja immer bevor der Schließer schließt, wodurch diese Verrieglung dann mechan. wäre.

In der Software natürlich dennoch unabdingbar...

Ich  kenne zwar die ganzen Jalousien /Motoren / Beckhoffklemmen nicht, aber  sollten es nur 230V 1 phasig mit 2A max.-Last (oben hab ich 2A gelesen)  sein, dann würden ja auch die wago-relais mit 2 Wechseln bis jeweils 8 A  Nennlast (24V Schaltspannung) ausreichen.

z.B. Dieses hier:

http://www.eibmarkt.com/DwDE/produc...term=Produktaktion&utm_campaign=GoogleBase_DE

Brauchst dann noch, falls nicht schon vorhanden, eine geeignete Schutzbeschaltung, Freilaufdioden, Varistor, oder sonstiges.

Habs nur grob überflogen gerade eben, also bin nicht sicher, ob ich hier überhaupt einen qualitativen Beitrag leiste 

Grüße, 

Florian


----------

